# The Guards of Thorgir 2 (Action)



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The Great Company had progressed quite well under leadership of its new Wolf Lord Vold. The company still composed mainly of Bloodclaws, however with due time, it will once again climb the ladder and become a fearsome army in its own right. During one of the great feasts in the Halls of the Fang, Vold said he heard reports of a weapon created by Chaos, which they named “The Artifact”. This Artifact held immense power, and, should it ever be used against the Imperium, will surely wreak havoc. The extent of this power he did not know. Vold volunteered to lead a small battle force to Aleusis, where he and his armored assault would overtake the traitor Imperial Guardsmen, and storm the bunker. The Council agreed to his proposal, and thus a new story begins.

The Landraider shot down the battlefield on roaring treads. Lasbolts pinged off its armored hull, but to no avail. It ground to a halt. The front ramps clanged open, and seven large warriors charged out. These were the Wolf Guard, and at the head was Vold, fangs bared, and Thorgir’s ancient wolf claws crackling with blue energy.

The enemy is dug into a trench, and behind this trench is yet another, and at the far end is the large bunker, where the leader of the traitors hides… and the Artifact. Ragnar comments to Vold, “This is a small defense force, to protect something so valuable.” Vold grunted in agreement, and added “The Chaos lackeys are cowards! They will run at the first sign of danger!”


Missions:
@Everyone: Kill as many of the traitors as you can – they are no match for an Astartes! Edit: Should have mentioned this earlier, but STAY IN THE FIRST TRENCH!!!!!!11one1!!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

TONISON LASHED OUT with his mighty Thunder Hammer as he had done before, feeling it as firmly as he had done with _Fellblade_ all those years ago. Spinning it around, the Wolf Guard Veteran had swept aside two opponents already and had just landed the to end of the Hammer on the third, roaring energy crackling through it.

"For Russ and the Allfather!" bellowed the warrior who had earned the nickname of "The Hammer", using the traditional cry of the Vlka Fenryka. Well, at least - the traditional cry that was used when a Feral Howl wasn't called for.

"I count five," he added shortly afterwards, adding up his kill tally as the fearsome warrior spun his Hammer, each blow landing a hit. "Six...Seven..."


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

As Hektor stormed out of the colosal maw of the Land Raiders assault ramp his Storm Bolter was immediately barking in his hand sending explosive tipped projectiles streaming into the trench ahead of him.

A score of the heretic rabble were turned to slabs of raw wet meat as several shots hit home, the others around them recoiled as they tried to recover from the shock incurred by the pure violence that had been unleashed upon them. As they gathered their wits once more Hektor had already leaped over the crude barricades and razor wire that lay infront of the trench and a heartbeat later he was in the trench itself, his Storm Bolter hung slack at his side on its sling as he thumbed the activation rune on his Power Axe and took it up in both hands.

The air around Hektor was a fine pink mist as more of the Traitors threw themselves at him, their bayonets had little chance to cause any real damage through his Power Armour. In return Hektors axe reaped a tally with every swing and the bodies kept piling up as more of the guardsmen were decimated trying to climb over the corpses. It was during a lull in the slaughter that Hektor Rex spotted Vox Antanae coming through the ground further along in the trench, with a feral grin Hektor butchered his way to the small dug-out alcove that housed the Platoon Commander in charge of this trench and his command squad...

One moment the Platoon Commander was frantically trying to raise the trench behind them on the vox, the next something big and grey barreled into him and he was flying across the room and smashing into the wall. He felt several of his ribs and his arm had been broken, around him the screams of his command retinue pierced the fog that the shock and pain had brought down on him. As he came to his senses he saw a wild eyed barbarian in Astartes armour with long feral hair caked in blood along with the rest of his armour, surrounding the Astartes were his command retinue all maimed and broken. The Astartes gaze locked onto the Commander with cold unforgiving eyes that were not of a man but of a Wolf. The Astartes stalked towards the Commanders battered form, putting two shots from his huge Boltgun into the hissing Vox set as he came, the last thing he ever saw was the snarling visage of this feral killer before he brought down his axe and then there was nothing...

"First trench, command bunker cleared" Hektor growled into his vox as he replaced the magazine on his Storm Bolter.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Ragnar walked slowly forward, swinging his sword in a figure of 8. He kept his Storm bolter attached to his back pack and instead wielded his power weapon with both hands. Time seemed to slow down to him and he brought his sword smoothly into a great slash that knocked away several of the bullets aimed at him. He wielded it like a master and it seemed as if him and the sword were one. He lept into the second trench and lunged at a guard officer.

The death of the man reinvigorated him and the old Ragnar returned, striking with lightning speed at the foe. He spun in a circle, blade held out, and killed many of the enemy and maimed a few. He swung the blade low, cutting the legs from one of his foes and, quick as a flash, severed his head. The man had not even had time to scream before Ragnar ended his life with the ease and grace of a born swordsman. This was rather impressive as he had spent longer fighting with wolf claws than with his sword but he was a fast learner and often fought like he was using his old claws rather than the sword.

A volley of las rounds hit him in the chest but he did not stagger until a heavy stubber joined in. The heavy shells slammed into him, slowly driving him back down the trench. With a snarl of hate he threw his knife and the razor sharp tip embedded itself in the gunner's forehead. The loader hurried to replace the dead cultist but before he could fire it Ragnar's power sword seperated his head from his shoulders. He paused and howled at the sky, a howl of triumph. He sheathed his sword and picked up the heavy stubber, lifting it to his shoulder before opening fire down the trench.

The gun overheated long before Ragnar let go of the trigger. He tossed the useless weapon carelessely aside before walking towards the bunker. A heavy metal door barred his way. He pulled out his Storm bolter and shot each of the hinges. He put it back on his back before kicking down the door. He ran into the bunker and in the darkness inside his enemies could see little more than a blur of light until he came for them. He snapped one's neck and dropped his corpse onto the floor. A flamer lit up the darkness and a bolt of fire seared the place where Ragnar had been only seconds before but the Wolf Guard was gone.

The cultist moved warily forward and was followed by a captain. Ragnar slipped behind the pair and, lighting fast, snapped the officer's neck. The flamer man heard and turned towards the space wolf, ready to fire. He never got the chance. Ragnar punched him in the head and his head rocked back. The man collapsed, his head crushed and his neck broken. The whole operation had taken 7 minutes from Ragnar entering the trench to him finishing off the survivors in the bunker.

"This is Ragnar," he growled into his mic "my bunker is secure..."


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Loki marched out of the land raider, his thunder hammer crackled with powerful engeries that could end a life in seconds, he looked over the battlefield and the carnage.
Just like old times.

The giant charged straight at the chaos trenches, las bolts pinging harmlessly off his powerful terminator armour. He leapt down into the trench, making a large crunch as he crushed a follower of chaos. the great hammer moved with horrid speed and three tradtiors fell before they made a sound.

Loki had hundreds of years perfecting his skill with a thunder hammer had made him almost unstoppible in close combat. now was a good as time as any to show it offA hereitic screamed as he was impaled by the hammer, another wept as his life was snatched before his eyes and one tried to run but the hammerhead dug into his back and broke his spine.

Loki cleared the trench was deadly efficency, the crude knives and lasguns were not match for the powered armour and weapons of a space wolf.
A ruddy big one at that.

"For the Alfather! for Thorgir!"


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Siegfried Silverstrike*

Siegfried sprinted out of the Landraider's gullet and leapt the first trench, following Ragnar into the second. A storm of fire peppered him as he hurtled towards it, but his armour absorbed the worst of it and he used the Storm Shield to deflect the more powerful weapons they had. He crashed into the trench, lashing out with a kick and breaking one mans neck before landing bodily on another. He rolled to his feet, lashing out with his axe before storming forward, leaving the man struggling to hold his guts in place. A man rushed him from the side and he smashed his shield into his face, feeling the man's skull crack. He howled triumphantly and began his deadly work. His axe lashed out as if it had a life of it's own, knocking aside weapons and slaying any that came within his reach. In only a few minutes he had reached the command bunker Ragnar had already cleared, greeting him with a grim smile before spitting back in the direction of the dead men. "I hoped for some worthy foes here." It sounded like a joke, but it had been true, this hadn't been a battle, but a butchery, the charnel house the trench had become after his passage testified to that. Each body lay sprawled with it's fellows, slain with a single, precise strike, but despite this it still looked as though a true berserker had stormed through the narrow corridor, such was the slaughter...


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Lupus sat in the land raider as it sped towards his target, his mind in deep thought. He was an oddity to many wolves, preferring to stay out of close combat with his assault cannon. It may have been an oddity, but he provided the necessary covering fire for his brothers, one they may need in the coming days. As it spewed through the mud, reaching its target he stood, following his brothers down the ramp and into the sunshine.

Two trenches lay ahead, and his brothers leapt to the task of taking them. Lupus followed them, slower in his heavy terminator armor, but just as deadly. He readied his assault cannon, hearing the familiar whine and vibrations in his armor as it reached firing speed. A group of traitors stood, firing at him, though their rounds bounced harmlessly away from him, and he turned his gun on them, linked to his helmet for added accuracy. He watched in satisfaction as the group of six traitors were reduced to nothing but pulp and blown limbs. It had taken less than two seconds.

He leapt into the first trench, heading to the far right. His bunker, his target was awaiting him, and he would be damned if he let the Wolf Guard down. He powered through, his assault cannon barking death left and right as he plowed through the trench, leaving nothing but a mess of blood and gore behind. Whatever he didn't kill with his assault cannon, he killed with his mechanical fist, squashing anyone that leapt out to surprise him. Within moments he was at the bunker, kicking the door in with one powerful kick. An officer and three men charged towards him, all reduced to nothing as he levelled his assault cannon and killed them all. *"Brothers, this is Lupus. My target is down, these fools are nothing compared to the might of the All father and its fangs."* He stated simply moving topside once more.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The Space Wolves had cleared the first trench, the Bloodclaws lending their efforts. “Onward! For the Allfather!” Vold shouted, as the Wolf Guard continued their glorious charge. “Look – they are laughing! It is almost as though they _want_ to die!” Siegfried exclaimed. It was true. The Chaos minions were in maniacal laughter, spraying lasguns fire in their direction blindly. The sergeant of the line stepped forward, a large grin on his face. “Unleash Hell!” At once, six large, brutish Ogryn leapt out of the trench, hefting Heavy Flamers. They roared with laughter as they gunned down the trigger, filling the air with intense flame.

Vold clenched his teeth. “I’ll take the sergeant, you deal with the Ogryn!” He charged forward, slinking expertly between the charging fiends. The Wolf Guard howled in anticipation as they met their foe.


Missions:
@Everyone: You each have to take on a single Ogryn armed with a Heavy Flamer. They are stronger than you, despite less experience, but they lack brains or speed. You must KILL them, then move into the second trench and assist your Lord with the heretics.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

"Onward, for the allfather!" Vold shouted.
Loki didn't like Vold much, he was tough and a good leader but he was only half the man Thorgir ever was. It had been along time since Thorgir died, Loki hadn't forgot, he never did. 

The giant Loki was about to get out of the trench and assist his wolf Lord, when suddenly a big, muscular Ogryn leapt out infront of him, armed with a heavy flamer. The Ogryn in question was bigger than him, and stronger than him.
Loki didn't like that.

The abhuman grinned and suddenly red flame spewed from it's weapon, Loki sheilded his face with a massive armoured hand. despite the sudden rise in temprature the terminator armour protected him from the worst. from the flame Loki charged and smashed right into the beast.
The ground shook as the two giants smashed into eachother and tumbled to the ground. Loki's hammer and the Ogryn's flamer clattered to the floor.
Just after the two hit the ground, Loki raised a fist and punched the Ogryn in the face, his fist came away bloody.
the beast growled and smashed a meaty fist into his unpper torso and then used his other hand to throw Loki back a decent distance.

As the Ogryn clambered to his feet Loki grabbed his nearby thunder hammer and as he landed. the beast roared and ran straight at him.
It was met by a powered hammer.
With a horrid crack of bone and organs the Ogryn fell to the floor once more, dead.

Loki spat on the body and went over to help Vold, although he was obviously in no hurry.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Emerging from the Command Bunker just in time to see Loki take his hammer to an Ogryn, Hektor leaped up out of his trench - seeing the second was now clear also he dashed towards Vold who was leading a charge towards a new posistion that had emerged. Thats when he noticed that Loki's Ogryn wasn't the only one, Hektor spotted the one nearest to him charging towards their posistion and howled in a challenge before running to meet it head on.

Hektor scored a couple of good hits with his Storm Bolter which would have fell any normal man but the Ogryn carried on oblivious to the massive trauma inflicted on it's body. Hektor snarled and let his weapon go on its sling taking his Power Axe up in a two handed grip once more as he ran closer, 3 steps, 2 steps, and he was on him. 

The Ogryn clumsily tried to club Hektor with his heavy flamer, to Hektor it seemed as if he was going in slow motion, easily dodging the clumsy attack by ducking under it - on the way up he brought his axe up with him and took one of the Ogryns arms off, this it wasn't oblivious to and it screamed in a demented rage. Sensing a quick clean kill Hektor stepped into it's guard to deliver the murder-blow, but before the attack hit the Ogryn in a fit of agony born out of the need for survival managed to smash Hektor in his chest plate with it's free hand, before Hektor knew what hit him he was flying through the air and landed hard on his back several meters away from where he was stood.

The Ogryn charged towards Hektor, determined to atleast take him with it. Before it got close Hektor was up in a crouch - his Storm bolter braced in two hands firing steady aimed bursts at the Ogryns considerable mass. Each burst struck vital organs and left huge gaping holes in its torso but still the Ogryn charged, slower and slower with each burst. Just as it was about to reach him its brain finally caught up with its body and it skidded onto its knees, a look of confusion etched across its face as if it couldn't quite understand what had happened to it. Hektor pressed the Storm Bolter against it's head and mercifully squeezed the trigger turning it's head to a steaming paste.

Replacing the magazine of his weapon he set off at a run towards the direction that he last saw Vold.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Ragnar leapt from the second trench and saw Loki and Hektor taking out two ogryns. He bared his fnags in a wolfish smile. "Glad to see the young ones shaping up," he said to no one in particular. He heard a huge, deep roar and turned, seeing an ogryn pointing it's flamer at him. He bared his teeth and dived forward and past the ogryn. The fire melted the ground where he had been standing and then the ogryn, realising that Ragnar had evaded the flames turned to face the space wolf...

... Ragnar rolled to his feet behind the ogryn, unclasping his bolter from it's position on his back and bringing the stock up to his shoulder. He sighted down the barrel as the ogryn turned and he put a short burst into the flamer's fuel tank. It exploded and enveloped the ogryn in flames. It roared in pain and Ragnar darted forward, striking a devestating blow with the stock of his weapon. The blow would have felled an ox but the ogryn merely staggered, before lashing out at him with a burning fist.

Ragnar ducked the punch and moved forward again, striking another two punishing blows into the ogryn's stomach and head. He lashed out with a foot and the boot connected with the creature's groin. It squealed almost pitifully as it fell back but Ragnar had no pity in his soul for the enemy. He returned his storm bolter to it's clamp and drew his power sword.

He lunged forward, driving the power sword clean through the ogryn's chest. He twisted the blade, letting the energy field do the work of vaporising the ogryn's chest organs before ripping it free. The beast slumped on it's haunches and as it fell Ragnar swung around and down in a coup de grace that severed the ogryn's head. He picked up the head, holding it aloft for the foe to see, then he hurled it to land in the next trench amongst a gaggle of traitor guardsmen. Ragnar stood on the ogryn's body and howled his triumph at the sky...


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Lupus stalked forward with his assault cannon out of the first trench. The others had been engaged by huge hulking beasts, ogryns, strong but incredibly dim witted. Lupus moved forward as an ogryn leapt towards him, he noticed the heavy flamer in its great big lumpy hands, it obviously thought that it would be a match for an astartes. Especially one of the huge hulking terminators. Lupus amplified his vox and howled his challenge at the ogryn, the enhanced voice carried to the traitor's trenches as they confidently watched their strongest troops make a beeline for the men that had annihilated two trenches between a single squad of them.

Lupus moved forward at a slower pace, matching that of the ogryn as they moved towards each other. Yes he had range over the ogryn, but he had a plan to deal with it, one which would have the traitors trembling in their trenches. The miserable curs had seriously underestimated their opponents. The ogryn roared in triumph as it reached optimum range, and quickly doused Lupus in flames. Lupus was invisible in the flames that engulfed him, some of his thick wolf pelts that he had adorned his armor caught fire under the intense heat. Warning ruins light up as his armor told him of the heat rising outside, but Lupus was confident.

With a snarl he burst forth from the flames, a terrifying image as his wolf pelts still on fire as he smashed the ogryns gun into the air. The ogryn looked stupefied for a moment before hammering a blow out at him, knocking him back one step. Lupus smiled as he did, leveling his assault cannon. He opened fire at almost point blank, range, the rounds destroying its chest. It fell to the floor and Lupus stood on its ruined chest blowing its head into nothing before looking at the enemy in front. *"Your move."*


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

@Everyone: You each have to take on a single Ogryn armed with a Heavy Flamer. They are stronger than you, despite less experience, but they lack brains or speed. You must KILL them, then move into the second trench and assist your Lord with the heretics.

THE OGRYN CHARGED towards the Veteran Space Wolf, his Heavy Flamer Unleashing barrels of promethean on _'The Hammer'_, as Olric brought his own weapon up from the remains of a cutilist skull. Having not any ranged weapon, The Vlka Fenryka would have to resort to close combat, and that meant bearing the heat of the fearsome weapon which the traitor human sub-species carried in its hands.

Tonison roared, a feral warcry this time, not wanting to repeat the same battlecant that he had unleashed mere moments ago as he charged, the Astartes brought his Hammer up above his head, bringing the full fury of the powered-weapon down on the Ogryn, causing even the thick bulk of his skull to crack before the Thunder Hammer which had earned the Wolf Guard his nickname. 

However, before the Ogryn was utterly destroyed, the abnormal beast still suprisingly managed to unleash a burst of Promethean from his tank, catching Olric unawares and setting the ground alight around him. Sprinting through the flames, the power-armoured warrior retrived his Thunder Hammer, leapt out of the first trench and made it across towards the direction where he knew that his new master, Vold - would be waiting for him.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The second line was smashed mercilessly by the armored Astartes, until the very last, determined traitor went down. The Bloodclaws howled in victory, and the Wolf Guard threw praises to the Allfather and to His primarch Leman Russ. Vold stood up from the corpse of the fallen sergeant, and turned to look at his pack. “We must enter the bunker and finish this…” They approached the door. “Loki! Get a melta bomb on that door.” Loki eased pass him, grunting in disapproval. Vold knew the Space Wolf adored his old Lord, and the two of them never had the best friendship in the past because Vold was favored as Battle Leader over Loki. Loki stuck a melta bomb to the door and backed up.

The door blew in, and the Wolf Guard entered inside. The lights were on, but nobody was home. Hektor looked around the bunker, storm bolter panning the area. “No one’s here. This is hardly an army!” “Don’t be so hasty, brother: They may be organizing somewhere else on the planet.” Lupus said. Vold didn’t say a word, but kept moving, Thorgir’s claws powered down. “Are you so bold, my Lord?” Ragnar asked mockingly. Vold looked at him with a grin. “The heretics would not charge a full pack of the Company’s finest, I assure you.”

They continued to move, Lupus’ assault cannon whirring to life from time to time. After several minutes of exploring the hallways of the bunker, Vold ordered them right. “If the Intel is correct, the Artifact should be through this door. He powered his wolf claws to life and punched through the metal door, ripping it off its hinges. The room was large, with only a large table in the middle, and various scientific machines lining the walls. Lupus looked at the scattered papers on the desk, and commented, “It looks like they left in a hurry”. Vold approached the large table and retrieved a small, black object. “Is that the Artifact?” Olric asked. “Yes. We have to take this back to the Fang, so that it may never be used by the servants of Chaos. Let’s move.” He hurriedly approached the entrance. Ragnar put a hand on Vold’s shoulder plate. “Are we not going to pursue the Chaos filth into where they hide!?” Vold shot him an angry stare and shoved him back a step. “We do not have time to waste! Reinforcements may already be on the move as we speak, and neither us, nor the few Bloodclaws we brought would survive a barrage from a full company of battle tanks!” Ragnar stepped back.

He turned around again and hurried out, the Wolf Guard following.


Missions:
(Sorry, but no fighting in this particular update . Due to the unpopularity with updates like these, the next update will be posted three days after this one.)
@Everyone: Explain your thoughts, and maybe you’ll want to communicate them to your pack under hushed tones. Why did Vold want to leave so fast? Why did the heretics flee in such a hurry? Why was there such little resistance outside the bunker?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_The Hammer_ watched with growing doubts as the Vlka Fenryka turned, and departed from the area that they had fought to capture. Tonison snorted, noticing that Vold was clearly not as good as Thorgir had been. Clearly, Thorgir would have persueded the heretics and made sure that they were all dead before he even thought about touching the Artifact.

Which was to be brought back to the Fang. This made no sense, in Tonison's mind. Wouldn't it be better to destroy the Artifact, rather than to keep it? Sure, if the Artifact was held on the Fang then this would no doubt divert several traitors to Fenris, allowing the Space Wolf to kill more of the fiends... but what if it was trap? 

"Brothers," whispered the Wolf Guard over a private channel, directed at everyone but his Wolf Lord. "Not all may be as it seems. Be on your guard. _The Hammer_ Out."

The vox-link crackled and died, as Olric awaited a response from his companions. And then, another thought filled Tonison's mind, a darker one, which he kept silent. '_What if the traitors want the artifact to be brought back to Fenris?_'


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Idiot Vold, Loki thought.
The group began to head out of the bunker, strange how it hadn't been guarded from the inside. Vold held the artefact in his hands, Loki couldn't see it clearly but it was quite small.

The Giant looked over the heads of the others, he was quite use to towering over everyone and everything, it gave him a interesting perspective of life. Why should they leave so soon? couldn't the bloodclaws transport the small object back while the rest carried on fighting? they were the wolf guard not a bunch of paperboys.
That didn't annoy him too much, the thing was Vold was using Thorgir's old wolf claws. He knew weapons can and should be passed on but it was the way he used them...

He didn't have the skill and passion of Thorgir, he made such excellent weapons look like mere toys in his hands. As they headed back, Loki rested his thunder hammer on his shoulder, it was quite an old weapon, it had taken many lives been in many places, how he loved his thunder hammer.
thinking of weapons made him think of Vold again, he slid to the back of the grouping, slowly plodding along.
Thinking dark thoughts of heresy.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Ragnar was astonished at the Wolf Lord's reaction. This was not something he would have expected from any other space wolf, let alone a Wolf Lord. He knew that it was Vold's decision but his reaction had shocked the wolf guard. Surely a space wolf would have chased the foe down instead of using his vaunted wolf guard as paper boys. The fury of the Wolf Lord had stirred something deep within Ragnar's body and he fought a silent battle with the beast within him that wanted to surge up and challenge the Wolf Lord to a duel.

He was finding it ever harder to control the curse since the death of Thorgir and his old pack mate, Vasir, but ever since he had landed on this world there had been something there that disturbed him. He could not explain it but hen just felt uneasy even when in the company of the entire great company. The feeling had increased as he approached the location of the artefact and now that someone right next to him was carrying it he needed only the slightest provocation to succumb to the wolfen.

He decided to see a Wolf Priest when they reached the Fang and to unburden his troubles to one of the experienced warriors. They alone fully understood what he was going through in his fight against the beast. His face was covered in deep lines, brought about by his struggle. There were times when he thought it would be better if he gave in to his urges but he always fought it down, knowing that if he betrayed his oaths to the Wolf Lord and the space wolves chapter as a whole then he would be worse than a beast in his kin's eyes.

His thoughts returned to the matter at hand. While it was true that they would not survive an encounter with a company of tanks surely it would be better to crush the uprising once and for all. And why had there been so little guards for such an important object. If it was so powerful then why had it not been guarded by thousands of guardsmen instead of the few hundred that had opposed them or even some of the dreaded Chaos space marines. Could it be a trap to lure them in, and why let them take the artefact back to the Fang? Or maybe they wanted it back at the Fang so that it could corrupt the next generation of aspirants!

Even as Ragnar thought this a message came through the vox channels from Ragnar's old friend and comrade Olric. "Brothers," whispered the Wolf Guard over a private channel "not all may be as it seems. Be on your guard. _The Hammer_ out." Ragnar, _'The Skywolf'_ turned his vox to transmit and said "aye brother, we must be vigilant."


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The Space Wolves emerged from the bunker, and Vold immediately tapped the vox in his ear. “Lord Vold to ship, we need a Thunderhawk at these locations NOW.” “Understood. Thunderhawk is on its way.” Vold looked to his battle group. “We head to the hills. We need to hurry off this planet.”
Vold knew something was stirring within his pack. They did not trust him. _Perhaps they simply mourn their old Wolf Lord_, he thought. While the death of Thorgir troubled Vold greatly, it did not do so in the same manner as it had affected the other Wolf Guard, because as Battle Leader, Thorgir usually had Vold organize attack and defense tactics, rather than fight by his side in the midst of battle, such as during that fateful event years back.

The Space Wolves journeyed towards the hills, where the Thunderhawk was ordered to meet them. The Bloodclaws laughed with each other, occasionally breaking out a fight. The Wolf Guard spoke quietly amongst themselves, apparently not so eager to die as the Bloodclaws were. Then, immense white light appeared in front of them. The Space Wolves readied their weapons. The light dissolved, revealing silver-armored Astartes. Two squads of five normal marines served as a backbone to one large, intimidating squad of terminator-armored hulks. Unlike the Space Wolves’ terminator armor, however, these ones were obviously more ancient, almost Pre Heresy-era relics. The leader of the squad stepped forward, lending out a gauntleted hand.

“We came by order of the Ordo Malleus, and demand that you hand the Artifact over to us.” Vold looked back at his squad with a slightly fearful expression, then back at the extended hand of the Astartes. He reached down to his side, but instead of drawing the Artifact, he powered on his wolf claw and skewered the Terminator through the chest. “Heretics! They are Chaos Marines, here to take the Artifact!” he howled fiercely, withdrawing the claw from their sergeant. The silver-armored Space Marines fired into the ranks of charging Bloodclaws, as the Terminators charged the ordinate Wolf Guard.


Missions:
Note to all: These Chaos Marines are very good with their disguise: They do not shout Chaos battle cries, do not show any sign of mutation, nor do they fight like savages.
@Olric: You face a Terminator armed with a Nemesis Daemon Hammer and Stormbolter.
@Lupus: You face a Terminator armed with a Psycannon and Nemesis Blade.
@Ragnar: You face a Terminator armed with a Nemesis Blade and Stormbolter.
@Hektor: You face a Terminator armed with a Nemesis Halberd and Stormbolter.
@Sigfried: You face a Terminator armed with a Nemesis Halberd and Stormbolter.
@Loki: You face a Terminator armed with a Nemesis Daemon Hammer and Stormbolter.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

“Heretics! They are Chaos Marines, here to take the Artifact!” “Heretics! They are Chaos Marines, here to take the Artifact!” Vold shouted.

Loki grunted, they didn't look alot like hereitics. It was a very clever disguise, Loki couldn't helping feeling he had seen them before.

But their was no time to think because at battle erupted. Suddenly a terminator armoured chaos marine with a thunder hammer and storm bolter charged him. The two hammers met in mid air, both crackling with powerful energy, the terminator brought his back again and it came hurling down in Loki's direction.
He shifted out of the way, it smashed into the ground shaking everyone nearby. the wolf terminator shoved the blunt head of his hammer at the terminator, caught off guard, ther terminator had only a second to move and the thunder hammer scraped his side.

The silver terminator grunted in pain, then a hurl of bolts spat out of his storm bolter. Loki was trapped in a hurricane of bolts, he felt them across his armour, and heard each one scream past him.
the terminator advanced towards Loki, the storm bolter screaming. A cloud of dust engulfed Loki. The silver marine grinned in trumph, their was nothing that could sto-

Loki burst out of dust cloud and barged right into the terminator, there was a horrid clash as the giants met and gripped each other.
they stoof their, bothing trying to push each other back, none moving.
the terminator's face was so close to Loki, their massive armour was almost touching, the storm bolter began to move upwards towards his face, it came between the two...

taking a gamble he let go and punched the storm bolter, he flew backwards and their was a horrid crunch and a red mist as the heavy gun hit the face of the silver terminator. It stumbled back in suprise, one hand on his bloodly face. Loki hefted his hammer high and brought it down upon the terminator's head...

...which was quickly crushed. the body slumped to the floor.

The giant held his bloodly hammer high and roared.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Lupus stayed quiet as his brother said something was wrong. He did agree with them, why were the marines running when they had obviously proven to be the superior force, they should purge this planet clean and leave a reminder that none should rebel or face the might of the wolves. Once the artifact was secure the squad started to move away from the bunker, heading for a drop point. Lupus felt that this was foolish, they should destroy the artifact now it risked tainting the fang and its generations.

Lupus moved through the forest as they had for a pickup point, the bloodclaws barking loudly as they thrilled with the battle that they had just been a part of. lupus snarled at some nearest him to remain quiet, least they expose their position, the bloodclaws obeying him. Suddenly bright flashes of white erupted and silver armored forms stepped out from thin air. They demanded the artifact in the name of the Inquisition and Lupus could only watch dumbstruck as Vold boldly stabbed their leader calling him an heretic.

Before Lupus could shout a warning or even register surprise a terminator marine was on him, weilding a sword and psycannon. He dodged in his terminator armor moving backwards the whole time. He needed to stay at range, his foe realized this quickly and charged him down each time his barrells cycled and warmed up. He quickly lashed out with a fist, smashing the huge terminator in the face to briefly stun him as he brought his assault cannon to bear. 

Its whine caused the marine to stare at him and realize what was about to happen to him, as Lupus smiled underneath his helm as he opened fire, rounds flying straight at its face. It reeled back under the pressure of the rounds, though its armor withstood the majority of the impact. It raised one of its armored fists and fired a massive energy blast from its psycannon. Lupus tried to dodge it but it was futile. It smashed into his left pauldron, damaging his arm and causing his armor to blacken. This distracted Lupus for a second, but his field of fire had wavered. 

The marine charged forward, armor holding steady underneath the fire of the assault cannon as he swung his sword at Lupus head. Lupus dodged right, and then left as he tried to dodge the sword, eventually having to grab his combat knife to deflect a killing blow. One handed he opened fire at point blank range, watching as sparks and chips of its armor flew in all direction. He was fighting a losing fight, outmatched at close range, wounded and unable to hold him off. He let go of his assault cannon, letting it drop to the floor and threw himself on top of the marine. This caught it by surprise as he smashed his robotic fist into its helm again and again, whilst pinning its sword arm. It tried to lift its psycannon, but he back handed the weapon, knocking it from his grasp. He continued to smash his fist down until the grip on the sword weakened.

In that moment he stood, bloodied and bruised, holding the sword as he drove it into its abdomen, pinning it to the ground. He slowly walked over to his gun, checking to see if it was ok, before he opened fire on its exposed head.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

"What," Ragnar exclaimed but before he could complete the sentence one of the terminators was upon him. The huge armoured warrior swung a crackling sword at Ragnar's head and the space wolf dodged. The terminator had weight and power on his side but Ragnar had speed and he was prepared to use it. But something wasn't right. He was sure he had seen these marines before, though only briefly. The silver armour and the book symbol on the shoulder pad were so familiar but he couldn't place where he knew it from, and chaos marines would simply kill them rather than demand the artefact in the name of the Inquisition.

Ragnar slowed for a second as he thought this but it was all the terminator needed. He swung his sword in a great arc that the wolf guard only just managed to prevent decapitating him. The blade chopped into Ragnar's shoulder guard, just reaching the skin and causing a stab of pain to lance through the space wolf. Ragnar froze for a split second. His eyes flashed yellow and he bared his fangs. He howled at the sky in rage and the terminator stepped back in shock. Ragnar turned his eyes on the man and there was none of the previous curiosity and confusion, just a burning desire to kill.

The son of Russ felt the wulfen take hold. Ragnar was locked in a corner of his mind and could only watch as the wulfen leapt forward with blinding speed, bringing Ragnar's power sword down in a great arc. The energised blade slammed into the terminator's and the wulfen repeated the movement again and again. The sword flashed with astonishing speed and it was all the terminator could do to defend himself. He kicked the wulfen away from him and leveled his storm bolter.

He fired several times, the explosive rounds hitting the wulfen in the chest and knocking it back a step at a time. For less than a millisecond Ragnar hoped the rounds would pierce his power armour and that he would finally be granted release from the prison that his mind had become but his hopes were cut short when the wulfen swung his power sword in a scything slash that severed the storm bolter from the terminator's wrist.

Ragnar watched, helpless, as the wulfen cut off the terminator's right leg at the knee and the space marine fell. The wulfen raised the energised blade high and drove the point through the terminator's skull. It howled at the sky, a deafening call of triumph that froze all the combatants standing in the area, and then Ragnar regained control of his body. He looked down at the man the wulfen had killed and could feel only discomfort, as if they had made a grave mistake in fighting these warriors. He slumped, all energy drained out of him by the control of the wulfen and turned his head to see how his brothers had fared in their fights...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

"HERETICS!" a loud warcry went up from Vold, and he charged towards the Terminators, and doubt was firmly pledged in the Space Wolf's mind as he charged with Vold. The Terminators, they showed no signs of mutation. This was unnatural, as prolonged exposure to the warp and the Eye of Terror had been known to mutate them and change them.

They shouted no battle-cry as they charged, which gave more the reason as to why they weren't exactly heretics. And plus, Olric thought, if they were indeed heretics, then how could they boast such awe-inspiring, holy armour as these warriors? Tonison recalled seeing one of these figures in battle before, and then knew that nothing was as it seemed.

The Space Wolf watched, horror overcoming him as his misguided brothers charged towards the noble warriors that stood before him, unaware of their true idendity, each believing these souls to be... Traitors.

However, he had no choice but to engage in battle with the warrior that was charging towards him, if he wanted to keep his saga continuing. Powering up his Thunder Hammer, Olric roared and leapt into battle.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Siegfried Silverstrike*

(OOC: sorry about missing the last two updates, things have been a bit hectic)

"Heretics." Vold roared as he sprang forwards into the fray, Thorgir's claws outstretched. Siegfried paused though, these Terminators did not have the stench of Chaos about them. They smelt of incense and sorcery true, but the pallid, sickly stench of corruption was absent. But before he could think more a halberd came round, if it made contact that would be the end of his ruminations, permanently. He brought up the storm shield and the two met with a sonic boom. Siegfried staggered back, the force of the blow was astounding, and psychic lightning crackled where force halberd had met the unyielding power of the Storm shields force projectors. He ducked another blow as the giant terminator armoured form stepped forwards. His foot slipped on the intestines of a disembowelled cultist and he went over backwards, the halberd blade whistling an inch above his face, the power pouring off it singing his beard. The warrior raised it for another blow, and brought it down hard. Siegfried kicked out, his boot crunching into an armoured kneecap with a sickening crunch, the warrior staggered, his blow missing and the halberd embedding itself in the mud beside Siegfried's head. He whipped the axe up and around, severing the arm that held it at the elbow. With one move he leapt to his feet, bringing his axe up after him in a blow that slit the warrior from his groin to his head. But it was not over, he turned, shield braced, ready for another attack...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The last of the Chaos Marines fell to the ground with a thud. Vold looked to his Wolf Guard. “My predictions were correct: The heretics called in reinforcements. We have to move, now!” The Space Wolves quickened their pace, practically running towards the hills. The sky began to get darker, and night had finally befallen Aurelius. They now stood atop the extraction hill, weapons armed. “This will give us a good vantage point, in case the traitors decide to attack us again.” Olric stepped forward, to confront Vold.

“Lord Vold, how did you know they were Chaos Astartes?” Vold looked to the rest of the pack. “Come closer, all of you.” The Wolf Guard stepped forward, curiously. “I know this chapter. Or legion, as it is now. They were the Grey Knights – a secret chapter of Space Marines, who worked directly under the Inquisition, and the Ordo Malleus. Very few beings in the galaxy knew of them – only the highest in positions, such as the Great Wolf himself, and, shortly before Thorgir’s passing, I too.” The Wolf Guard exchanged slight glances at the mention of his name. Vold continued, “They were also known as the Daemon Hunters. They were said to be utterly incorruptible; no being of the Maelstrom could pierce their iron faith, and no daemonic entity could infect their souls. Apparently, it appears these rumors are not true.” “But how do you know these are Chaos Marines? They do not fight like them, nor do they act like any worshipper of the Ruinous Powers that I have ever seen,” Lupus asked. Vold turned to him. “I can’t take that risk.” He said coldly. “Tzeentch is the master of trickery and disguise – for all we know, they are merely pretending to be on our side – they are hiding their true identity, as one would wear a robe to conceal his body. They would have left us alone with the Artifact, had they been on our side.”

“So you see; it is with utmost importance that we get off this planet as swiftly as possible, and return the Artifact back to Fenris, so that it may be examined by the Iron Priests and destroyed in the safest way possible. We do not know what it does, and destroying it prematurely may deliver undesired effects.”

Vold was interrupted, as intense white light pierced the dark sky, and a giant silver being stood before the battle force. “I serve the Emperor.” It marched forward, weapon spinning to life.


Missions:
@Everyone: The Traitor Dreadknight is armed with a Psycannon Gatling Gun, and a Nemesis Hammer. Deal as much damage to it as you can, but you cannot kill it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

THE TRAITOR... THING, that looked like a Dreadnought but at the same time was too big to be one of the ancients, approached them, unleashing weapons into the ranks of Vold's Wolf Guard. Olric, putting aside all doubts that he had about his leader until the fight was over, powered his Thunder Hammer once more into life and managed to get in close, dodging the incoming fire from an unknown weapon source and bringing up his own Hammer to combat the corrupted machine.

But that was when it too brought up it's own close-combat weapon, a hammer, not unlike Olric's, but much bigger, and just as the Wolf Guard managed to land a blow on the shoulder of the not-Dreadnought, its weapon inflicted a heavy blow to Tonison, sending _The Hammer_ tumbling back and forth across the battlfield, lying in a heap on the ground.

However, within seconds, the superhuman adeptus astartes was back up, and charging towards the oncoming enemy.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Ragnar backed away from Vold, astonished. He had fought alongside the Grey Knights before, although none of his brothers save Thorgir had known. He had been leading his skyclaw pack on a mission behind enemy lines and they had encountered a force of demons. Most of the pack had died, leaving Ragnar with just 2 companions when the Grey Knights arrived. They had come in a flash of blinding light before forming a wedge and driving deep into the ranks of the demons.

They had fought with a skill very few could match, carving through the demon horde like a chainsword through flesh. The chaos caused by their coming was so great that some demons began to flee. Ragnar and his companions had fought their way towards the warriors of the Inquisition. After the elite space marines had vanquished the demons they had turned to Ragnar. His 2 remaining brothers had been killed and he was the only one left standing.

The leader of the Grey Knights had spoken to the blood claw in hushed tones before departing. Ragnar had told Thorgir of it and the Wolf Lord had told him to keep his encounter secret. He had until this day. As he opened his mouth to speak there was a flash of light and a Dreadknight appeared. Ragnar kept his sword sheathed for he did not want to fight until he was sure of their alliegance and so he stayed back from the fight for a time.

When it slammed Olric away with it's hammer Ragnar charged. He hated to see one of his brothers attacked in such a way and so he charged, letting his doubt fade for the moment. He did not draw his blade but instead activated his jump pack and flew upwards so that he was standing on the shoulders of the Dreadknight. He crouched low and began ripping out pipes and wires with his hands, throwing them over his shoulder to land on the floor behind him.

The Dreadknight began to slow and Ragnar turned back from the pipes that he had been ripping away and looked down at the pilot. He kicked at the pilot's head but his foot was stopped by an invisble shield that sent a bolt of electricity arcing through the Wolf Guard. Ragnar froze and electricity sparked and crackled around him. Finally the unleashed power sent him flying away from the Dreadknight to land in a great heap on the floor.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

(OOC: This thread is dying, but we only have three posts left, so hang tight!)

The Dreadknight wavered on its feet, before Ragnar activated his jumppack and leapt towards the monstrosity, impaling the host Chaos Marine with his sword. The Space Wolves formed up once more, as flashes of white light appeared, and yet more Chaos Grey Knights teleported in, stormbolters pounding. “What’s taking you so long!?” Vold roared into his vox, over the sound of his bolt pistol. “We’re coming in hot” the driver replied. At that moment, a blue-grey Thunderhawk gunship rose over the hill and loosed its weapons, before closing in. The Wolf Guard backed towards the access ramp, weapons firing. It hissed open, and Space wolves hurried inside as the silver-armored warriors ascended the hill, hacking and slashing through the Bloodclaws with their powered blades. Many of the recruits made a run for the ramp as well, but some chose to stand and fight amidst the chaos, desperate to earn a name for themselves. “Let’s go.” Vold said. At that, the Thunderhawk lifted off, gunfire raking it from below.

“So what do we do now?” Lupus asked. “Is there still time to return to the cruiser?” Vold shook his head. “The Heretics destroyed it. There’s only one thing we can do, but it will take us into the heart of the enemy.” Loki laughed, amused. “You sound fearful, my Lord! Striking the heart of Chaos is nothing we haven’t done before!” Vold remembered. “Yes… But the stakes are higher this time, Loki. We cannot afford to let the Chaos rabble get their hands on the Artifact.” “So what exactly is it that we plan to do?” Hektor asked. “We fly one of their craft back to Fenris.” he replied simply.

The Thunderhawk landed, and the ramp opened. The piloting marine got out, and approached Vold. “We are outside of grey territory. We cannot go any further unless we wish certain death.” “This will do, thank you brother. It’s just a shame we didn’t have time to pick up the Landraider.” Vold continued on. “Well, you’re no use to us sitting here. Take up your boltgun and lead the Bloodclaws. You will help with the distraction.” “But my Lord, is there no way for all of us to leave this planet alive?” Vold stared him in the eye. “You know well that the Artifact must be taken back to Fenris. I would save us all if I could, but I cannot.” The Space Wolf looked to the ground and replied, “Yes Lord Vold… For the Imperium.”

The Wolf Guard hurried on, their coordinates clearly indicated. They hoped to sneak aboard an enemy craft and fly it back to Fenris. The Bloodclaws were sent in the opposite direction to draw the attention of the Grey Knights, who would then mobilize to that location and leave the Wolf Guard out of sight. It’s been hours since the plan was set to work, and the cover of the night helped their disguise.

(OOC: This update has a lot of events, so the next part is in the next post)


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The Traitor Knights were blissfully unaware of the threat entering their territory, as Loki kicked down the chain link fence. The space was filled with chrome transport vehicles and Thunderhawk gunships. The Astartes were using this Traitor Guard base as a makeshift hangar for their vehicles. The Wolf Guard continued through the expanse, silent as a pack of wolves on the hunt. Then, giant spotlights blared from atop the bunkers, and ranks of organized, black-armored soldier rushed out, taking cover behind sandbag barricades. “Lay down your arms Chaos filth, and give us the Artifact.” commanded an imposing voice from over an open vox. “Never! We will not allow you to use the Artifact against the Allfather’s people! The Allfather will prevail! HE will prevail!” Vold shouted. “You are misguided, Space Marine. There is no forgiveness for such a sin.”

Vold snarled at a bunker, baring his long fangs. “Drop your disguise, traitor! We know why you want the Artifact, and by Russ’ hand I will not let you take it!” All was silent. “We are wasting time. Kill him.” the voice commanded. At that, the ranks of Stormtroopers charged forward, the Emperor’s name on their lips. Vold scowled and started running again, towards the silver shuttle. The Wolf Guard followed quickly, weapons armed.


Missions:
@Everyone: “Inquisitorial” Stormtroopers are trying to stop us from reaching the shuttle. Kill all who get in your way. Some Traitor Knights are within their ranks.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Suddenly a large group of stormtro- traitior guardsmen launched an attack upon the wolf guard, Vold chose to run away. Loki was enraged, he had very little temper for his Wolf Lord but this was disgraceful!
"You want to run Vold?" The giant yelled "you want to disgrace us?" Loki hated running away from things, In his fairly simple mind he considered this to be an act of cowardice, Loki was not a coward, This added with his hatred of Vold ended in the envitable. Any other situation Loki wouldn't mind but he couldn't help felling Vold was keeping something from them...

Loki grabbed a melta bomb from his belt, activated it and hurled it into the mass of stormtroopers. There were screams and a mass of flame as the powerful melta bomb exploded, shaking the ground and killing many of them.
The stormtroopers got over the shock of the blast quckier then he expected and opened up with their hot-shot lasguns, the red lasers screamed towards him. Loki didn't have a gun so hurled a second melta bomb, it went to far and landed behind the group, it was still enough so send some stormtroopers screaming to their deaths.

He had made it quite clear he wasn't going anywhere.

(OOC: Loki is angry! GGGRRRRR!)


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

"No true Space Wolf would run from their foe Wolf Lord," Ragnar called after Vold's retreating form "or are you a coward who does not deserve the armour he wears." With that final statement Ragnar activated his jump pack and flew skywards. He unstrapped his storm bolter and sprayed bullets down at the approaching Storm troopers. Men died where his bolts hit and then the space wolf dropped from the sky to land in their midst.

The impact left a crater in the ground and Ragnar drew his power sword before leaping from the crater and beginning to carve his way through the enemy ranks. He swung his blade in great curving arcs that slashed through guardsmen with every sweep. He spun the blade in a circle that chopped through any foe that dared approach him. He then rotated in a circle with blade outstretched. He carved his way through the foe until he came face to face with a Grey Knight.

"Die traitor," said the helmeted warrior as he swung his blade at Ragnar. The Son of Russ dodged the blow, sliding beneath it with terrifying ease before lunging his sword forward. He held the tip of the blade at the throat of the warrior and gestured with the blade. The Knight removed his helm. "I know what you are," Ragnar said, voice steady "and I do not wish to kill you, why do you want the artifact.

The man nodded but the nod was not to Ragnar, it was to some one over the Wolf Guard's shoulder. The space wolf kicked the Knight in the groin and the man stumbled back. The Wolf kin turned to see 2 guardsmen aiming a heavy bolter at him. Ragnar raised his sword and the first shells hit the blade, snapping it in half. The rest slammed into Ragnar's chest in quick succession.

Ragnar was knocked back and he heard a roar behind him. He turned to see the Grey knight swinging his halberd at him. Ragnar caught the handle, slamming a fist into the Knight's face. He repeated the movement until the Knight lay unconcious in front of him. Ragnar then turned and hurled the broken stump of his sword at the heavy weapon team. The broken shard buried itself in the ammo belts of the heavy bolter and set the rounds inside off.

They flew through the air, killing and maiming many of the guardsmen. Ragnar took the Grey Knight's halberd and jetted into the sky, landing beside Loki. He rammed the halberd into the ground beside him and began firing shots into the advancing guardsmen. Every bolt killed but there were to many of the foe and so Ragnar tapped Loki on the arm. "We should fall back to the shuttle," he said and then added to make sure the Wolf knew that he was not being a coward "they will overwhelm us and being slaughtered by guardsmen is no great death..."


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Lupus starred as his brothers charged to deal with the storm-trooper threat. Vold had ordered a retreat, something which none of the other wolf guard could comprehend and follow. lupus was with them, he believed that Vold had damned them all. There would be no mercy, Lupus knew that they would be found out, the entire chapter could be put at risk by his actions today.

With a snarl the behemoth that is Lupus turned to the onrushing enemy. "For the Emperor!" He roared as he unleashed death upon them, his assault cannon was designed for situations like these. The guards died or took cover, stalling their advance for but a moment. He was sure that they would find a way around him and to his brothers. "Brothers I will cover the rear. Get to the shuttle in the name of the Allfather." Lupus snarled into his vox as he took a step backwards, firing as he did so.

Lupus would gladly give his life so that his brothers could live, and if that was the case then he would welcome it. Though he was unsure to wear he would end up, by the Emperor's side like the hero astartes, or would he belong to chaos now.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

STORMTROOPERS OF THE Inquisition, or at the very least, Chaos forces that could be under the guise of Inquisition, met the advance of the Wolf Guard, the sons of Russ who were trying to evacuate off-world, only by orders of Tonison's seemingly troubled Jarl, Vold. As his hammer met tainted flesh, Olric reflected on how the Wolf Lord Thorgir was by far the better leader. He was more suited in the rank of command, where clearly - Vold had only his own intrests in mind.

Thorgir was by far the better leader, and in _The Hammer_'s mind at least, he would always be the best, and he viewed that only the Great Wolf, Logan Grimnar, the Hero of Heroes, was better than his former master.

Taking down several guardsmen, Olric glanced in Ragnar and Loki's direction. The two appeared to be having an arguement of some sorts, and caught Ragnar's comments, "We should fall back to the shuttle," there was a pause. "They will overwhelm us and being slaughtered by guardsmen is no great death."

"Aye," said Tonison, adding to the conversation, cheerfully. "Imagine how our brothers would view of that, Ragnar, eh? We would probably be the first of the Rout in history to die at the hands of these cannon fodder." 

(*A/N:* _See the novel_ Prospero Burns _by Dan Abnett for reasons as to why I address the Space Wolf Chapter as "The Rout", and the "Vlka Fenryka" in past posts._


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The Wolf Guard finally reached the shuttle. Vold holstered his bolt pistol and leapt, grabbing onto an indent in the armor plating and hurled himself up, landing on the roof with a his hand poised in front of him for balance. He got up, and continued the run, just as a lasbolt zoomed past his head. Grunting, he dropped to his knees and grabbed the maintenance hatch, ripping it open with his wolf claws. Ragnar was the next to arrive, pounding onto the top of the shuttle with his jumppack. He followed Vold’s trail, and dropped into the hatch. “Lord Vold?” He walked around the lighted interior. “What is it?” he growled. “Where are you?” Vold emerged from around the corner. “Get in the cockpit and fly this thing. We have to get the Artifact off this planet now!”

“But what about our brothers? We cannot leave them out there!” Ragnar exclaimed. “I’ll open the ramp, but make sure this thing is in the air by the time they’re in! It won’t be long before the traitors bring out their heavy weapons!” Vold rushed to the access ramp, as Ragnar hurried to the cockpit. Vold hesitated before the control panel, and pressed the button. The ramp hissed open, as the Wolf Guard hurried inside. All but one. “Loki! Get in here!” Olric shouted. “I’m not leaving with a heretic!” he shouted over the din of lasfire. “We don’t have time for this! Get in here now!” Hektor called. “Never!” he swung his Thunderhammer, taking out a group of Stormtroopers.

Vold punched the control panel, and the ramp hissed shut. “There is no time for this! I will not let him jeopardize our mission!” he hurried out of the room, and into the cockpit. “Ragnar! Why isn’t this thing in the air yet?” Ragnar was looking hard at the rearview screen. “My Lord, Loki’s still out there…” “We will mourn his death at the Fang. We have a mission to accomplish!” Vold threw Ragnar away from the controls and yanked a lever, sending the shuttle in a rise.

The Wolf Guard sat in the troop bay for hours, silent…

Ragnar leapt to his feet. “We have to stop him!” The other Wolf Guard looked at him. “But what if he _isn’t_ a heretic? We cannot kill Thorgir’s successor.” Siegfried said. “He _is_ a heretic! I understand it all now.”

“Listen: The Traitor Guard numbered in their hundreds, and only consisted of infantry. It is as though they _wanted_ to let us past them. When we entered the bunker, it seemed as though they left in a hurry, and left the Artifact on the table: They fled to another part of the bunker where we would not pursue them by Vold’s order, and planted the Artifact there for us to find. What Vold hadn’t expected, however, was that the Grey Knights would arrive with the same mission to take the Artifact so that they could destroy it themselves. They knew Vold was tainted by Chaos, and was planning to use the Artifact for himself.”

Olric stood up. “Now we have to play our part. Let us bring honor to the chapter, and to Thorgir!” The Wolf Guard all leapt to their feet, howling praises.

“Vold, it all ends here.” Ragnar said grimly. Vold turned around to face them. “I heard you in there. You seemed to have everything worked out, but one thing...” He grinned widely. “What is that?” “_I_ was the reason for the Chaos uprisings, and the daemonic incursion years back. _I_ am the reason the Company crumbled in a single day! Thorgir never did grasp the concept of heresy within his own ranks – he always was so stubborn. He thought his Great Company was pure, and immortal!” “ENOUGH!” Ragnar shouted. “It ends now!” Vold bared his fangs and shoved the lever, knocking the Wolf Guard off their feet as the shuttle accelerated.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The Wolf Guard got up, wiping the snow from their faces. The Fang loomed in the distance, like ancient snow-covered spires. A shadowy figure was wandering through the mist, aimlessly. It took a moment for the Wolf Guard to realize it was their former Wolf Lord. Wisps of shadow emanated from his body, and his eyes burned red hot, like burning gems. His face was extremely pale, with large, black veins stressing against the skin. “The Artifact is a weapon of immense power.” He held up the small, black stone for the Wolf Guard to see. “It has the power to open a Warp Rift at the sorcerer’s word… but it requires a ritual to activate. Once you are out of the way, all of Fenris will be sucked into the Warp!” He laughed to the sky, and powered on Thorgir’s Wolf Claws.

“You’re mad, Vold! Your heresy ends here!” Ragnar shouted, raising his storm bolter. Vold laughed pointlessly, and stretched out his hand towards Ragnar. The barrage of bolts impacted an invisible wall of solid energy, exploding upon impact. “Your weapons are useless against me! I have mastered ruinous sorcery; not even Thorgir understood my true power!” The Wolf Guard spread out in the expanse, powering on their weapons. “Nieman, Herot, Nyah, Yogan!” Vold incanted, in a dark, enthusiastic tone. At once, four shadowy bodies phased out from Vold’s. The Wolf Guard didn’t believe their eyes at first, but then they realized that they were staring at a Chaotic version of themselves. “Now, my pets, kill them!” The shadowy figures darted forward, eyes burning red with fury. Vold turned to Ragnar. “You’re mine, Sky-Wolf!”


Missions:
@Ragnar: Vold initiates a challenge. He is a sorcerer as well as a skilled close-combat fighter. Fight him, but do not kill him.
@Olric: Fight your dark clone. Kill it one way or another. If it manages to kill you, it will also disappear. He is armed with the same weapons as you, and is equally as powerful.
@Lupus: Fight your dark clone. Kill it one way or another. If it manages to kill you, it will also disappear. He is armed with the same weapons as you, and is equally as powerful.
@Hektor: Fight your dark clone. Kill it one way or another. If it manages to kill you, it will also disappear. He is armed with the same weapons as you, and is equally as powerful.
@Siegfried: Fight your dark clone. Kill it one way or another. If it manages to kill you, it will also disappear. He is armed with the same weapons as you, and is equally as powerful.
@Loki: Sorry Loki, but you chose to stand and die fighting. Your fate is yet unknown, although you may be presumed dead. Stay tuned for the next update .


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Ragnar charged at the man he had once called brother. Since his bolter was so ineffective he discarded it and drew his power sword on the move. He swung the long blade at his former lord and there were tears of rage running down his cheeks. He was cursed, for it had been he who had finished off Thorgir and now it was to be he who killed Vold. His power sword slammed into Vold’s shield and the former wolf laughed in derision. “I told you I was immune to your attacks,” he jeered but Ragnar merely gritted his teeth and swung his blade once more. Once again it rebounded from the invisible force field protecting the traitor wolf. Vold ripped the power sword out of the loyal wolf’s hands and laughed. He never saw the next blow before it struck.

Bereft of his weapons Ragnar changed his fighting style to a primitive one. He hammered his fists at Vold. The blows rebounded off the field but Ragnar could feel it weakening and all the while Vold stood there laughing, unaware of the current state of his protective field. Ragnar smashed through it and he was all ferocity and speed. His fist smashed into Vold’s chest in a devastating blow that knocked the traitor back 2 paces. Ragnar followed it with a powerful uppercut that lifted the traitor off his feet before a lightning fast elbow strike thundered into Vold’s abdomen and slammed him into the ground. Ragnar stood over his fallen lord and howled in sorrow at the sky. He looked back down at the man who had once been his brother and saw Vold’s outstretched hand pointing directly at his face. He dived backwards as a flurry of black psychic bolts flashed through the air where he had just been.

Vold leapt to his feet and swung his wolf claws at Ragnar. However, this was the kind of fight Ragnar excelled at. He was the only warrior amongst the wolf guard to have fought with wolf claws and he had more experience with them than even Vold. It was because of this knowledge that he was one of the most suitable candidates among the wolf guard to face down Vold. Vold lunged forward, claws extended to their full length in an effort to gut Ragnar. However Ragnar had been expecting the move and leapt towards his fallen brother, grabbing Vold’s wrist and twisting it in a quick but brutal movement.

Vold’s arm strained and Ragnar heard a crack but then was forced to release the arm in order to dodge a blow meant to disembowel him. Vold was angry now and Ragnar knew it and was fully prepared to take full advantage of it. He dodged several furious blows and met another with his power sword. He had found it in the snow and had grabbed it. The claws met his blade and stopped. Vold snarled and raised his other hand, a ball of dark energy gathering in his palm. Ragnar slammed his hand onto the fallen wolf’s weakened wrist and it broke with a crack. Vold smashed his fist into Ragnar’s chest and knocked him back. The fallen wolf looked down at his broken wrist and grunted in displeasure. Ragnar then watched in astonishment as the bone that was jutting out forced its way back into Vold’s arm and Ragnar heard cracks and a crunch.

Vold looked up to Ragnar, grinning, and found himself looking into the barrels of a storm bolter. Ragnar opened fire and the explosive shells battered Vold mercilessly. The traitor marine staggered back, lifting his arms to protect himself. Ragnar heard him muttering and realised that he must be casting some kind of spell. Ragnar grabbed his power sword and swung several times at Vold, all the while screaming the names of all the brothers he had lost. When he finally reached Loki’s name, the final one on the list, Ragnar raised his power sword once more and prepared to add Vold to the list but before he could deliver the coup de grace Vold screamed in hate, swore a vile oath to Chaos that made Ragnar stumble back, and lunged forward with Thorgir’s lightning claws.

Ragnar suddenly felt cold. He felt the claws rip through his body and he was surprised that he felt no pain, only sadness. Then Vold withdrew the claws and the pain hit. Ragnar howled and hurled himself onto the fallen wolf. His eyes were no longer his own, but the eyes of a wolf and Ragnar found himself locked in his own mind once more. The wulfen struck at Vold again and again with no regard for its own safety. Ragnar, even though he was trapped in his own mind, could sense that Vold was weakening and that was proved right when a devastating punch smashed Vold’s arm from the elbow.

The fallen wolf yelled in pain and head butted the wulfen. He managed to raise his hand so that it was pointing directly at the beast’s chest and, with a snarled curse, used the warp to blast the wulfen off his chest. Ragnar returned to his own mind in a jolt and found himself sliding over the edge of a chasm. He drew his combat dagger and stabbed the blade into the ice where it stuck fast. He reached up and clasped the hilt with both hands, struggling to pull himself up. He activated his jump pack and shot skyward to land with a mighty thud on the ice.

He ran at Vold but the traitor merely held out his hand and Ragnar was frozen in agony. Vold walked behind Ragnar and turned the wolf guard to face him. He drew back Thorgir’s wolf claw for the final blow and said “you know, of all the wolf guard you were my favourite.” Ragnar snarled and, ignoring the agony, hurled himself forward. He tackled Vold and sent the two of them plunging over the edge of the chasm. They flew through the air and Vold screamed in rage at having been denied, not only his prey but his chance to destroy the space wolf chapter.

The two of them smashed into the ice on the other side of the chasm and then fell to land on a jutting ledge of ice. Ragnar rolled off Vold, gritting his teeth as pain coursed through him. He had broken at least three ribs and his left arm hung loosely by his side but he was still alive. His jump pack was a mangled wreck and his storm bolter had fallen into the abyss. He lay on his back, staring up into the cloudless sky. The sun was blocked out by a shape above him. Vold, though severely weakened would not be denied his prey and raised his arm for the killing blow.

Ragnar kicked his leg and Vold fell. Ragnar struggled to his feet and drew his power sword, the blade crackling to life. Vold also stood and Ragnar hurled himself at the man he had once called brother…


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

THE WOLF GUARD watched with growing horror as his dark counterpart merteralised in front of him, the clone a mirror image of himself, right down to the weapon that was wielded in both hands. 

Resisting the urge to say _'I told you so,'_ in the direction of his fellow brothers, Olric swept up his beloved Hammer to block the warp-spawned one's own. A furious battle erupted on the ice as both fought for their advantage.

Blocking several blows from the creature in front of him, The Wolf Guard finally decided that now was time to mount a counter offensive, for he could see that his own brothers were struggling beneath the hordes of the forces of chaos. "For Russ and the Allfather!" bellowed Tonison, howling his favoured warcry as the Vlka Fenryka charged forward to meet his destiny.

Both Hammers smashed together, and now, chaos and loyalist alike were locked in a blow, each superhuman warrior the same strength as one another. Both were positioned in the very battle that Tonison had wanted to avoid the whole time. They were an immovable object against an unstoppable force. And this was not going to end well, especially as there was a rather large drop behind the loyalist, which he could not see the bottom of. 

Vold and Ragnar were fighting down there... 

"For the..." Olric turned suddenly, catching the counterpart by surprise. Spinning around, _The Hammer_ brought his favoured weapon up towards the traitor's head, and cut it off completely, a clean stroke, which had left little chance. 

After the corpse of the clone dropped limp to the floor, the member of the Rout finished the repetition of his warcry. "..._Allfather_." 

(*A/N:* _I won't be able to make the posting for a couple of weeks due to me being on holiday from the following Monday_).


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Ragnar kicked his leg and Vold fell. Ragnar struggled to his feet and drew his power sword, the blade crackling to life. Vold also stood and Ragnar hurled himself at the man he had once called brother…

Vold was weak, and he knew it. That didn’t matter, though; the Chaos Gods were at his side. “Portam!” he shouted, as a veil of darkness surrounded him. Ragnar slashed his power sword into the energy, just to realize Vold had disappeared. “Behind you, Sky-Wolf!” Ragnar’s power sword flew from his hand, tossed into the deep chasm. Ragnar turned his head, just to catch sight of a massive wolf claw swing at his face. Ragnar ducked quickly, and leapt back from the second blow, but he was tired. “You really are an annoyance, Ragnar.” “I can say the same,” he jeered. Vold threw his head back and howled. Vold charged at Ragnar, bent low. Ragnar prepared for an attack, but instead, found himself tumbling to the ground, the large warrior pining him down. “Blood for the Blood God!” Vold howled, as he set upon Ragnar’s exposed neck with his fangs, eagerly devouring the flesh like a wolf. Ragnar’s screams finally subsided, and Vold stood up, his beard and mouth covered in fresh blood.

The warrior Olric stood up from the dematerializing corpse of his fallen enemy. The other Wolf Guard, apparently, hadn’t fared as well. Each of the warriors fell to the ground one after the other, as their dark clones finished them off. They then dissipated in turn, like mist expanding back into air. Vold stepped towards the edge of the chasm, eyes fixed on Olric. “Portam!” he shouted again, as he disappeared, just to reappear once more in front of the hardened warrior. “You’re the last one, Hammer.” “Shove it Vold. I’ll send you back to the Warp, in which you belong!” Vold chuckled to himself. “Yes, yes, I will be there soon enough Hammer… and I’m taking Fenris with me!” Olric charged the Wolf Lord, Thunder Hammer raised. Vold stood firm. “For Fen-…!” Vold leapt to the side with lightning speed, and lopped off Olric’s head with a strike from his Wolf Claws.

Vold stood there, looking down upon Olric’s bloodied corpse, smiling. “I did it… I succeeded…” The Wolf Guard had served their purpose. Now they’re dead, as will be the rest of Fenris in only a few hours. He studied the ritual for years, mastered his tongue in daemonic language, and now, with the Artifact in his hand, he possesses enough power to send entire planets into the Gods’ realm! A large shadow looms behind him. He hears ragged fuming. Turning his head, he catches sight of a giant hammer head for a split second, before flying back five meters.

Vold pressed his hands into the snow, scowling, attempting to regain his balance. The beast was on top of him again, bringing the hammer down onto his arm, crushing it into the snow. Vold howled in pain, and the other arm was smashed in suit. Vold’s eyes widened at the sight of the monster’s face: It was Loki. Loki bent down and snatched the Artifact from Vold’s belt. “You betrayed the Company, Vold! You betrayed the Allfather for personal gain!” Vold managed to speak with strength through the pain. “You fool… The Allfather is dead! He is a corpse upon a throne, nothing more! The Wolf Gods do not hold enough power to rule the galaxy! You are blind, Loki. There is no afterlife where you’re going – only immortal pain and suffering…” “Shut up Chaos scum! I’m ending this now!” Loki grabbed Vold’s mouth and forced it open. With the other hand, he rammed the Artifact into the open maw, and stood up.

He grabbed his Thunderhammer once more, and raised it above his head. “For the Allfather, for Fenris, for my fallen brothers, and for Thorgir!” The Thunderhammer came down like lightning and pulverized Vold’s skull, spewing brain matter and blood in all directions. Shards of black stone were mixed within the red snow, remnants of the Artifact that will never be again. Loki dropped the Thunderhammer in exhaustion and looked in the distance, to where the Fang loomed. “I did it for you, my Lord,” he muttered. He bent down and took Thorgir’s Wolf Claws off Vold’s pale hands. It was his duty to return these to the Fang for cleansing, as a relic to the Great Company. He would leave his fallen brothers here for the night, as there was no strength left in him to drag them back to the Fang with him. He got up from where he crouched over Vold’s body and trudged off towards the Fang. All his pack mates were gone – he was a man without a friend – a wolf without a pack. He was a lone wolf, loping off in the snowscape towards his den. Loki would drink much in the Halls of the Fang tonight, but not in celebration.

(OOC: Alright guys, thanks for playing! I’ll try to make my next RPs more fun like before. Of course, at this point, I can safely assure you, unlike last time, that there will be NO threequel.)


----------

